
Biological and Machine Intelligence - headalgorithm
https://numenta.com/resources/biological-and-machine-intelligence/
======
ArtWomb
More than encoding spatial information. And even more than predicting sensory
input. Grid maps in the entorhinal cortex may be responsible for goal oriented
action planning ;)

The entorhinal cognitive map is attracted to goals

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6434/1443](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6434/1443)

